# Possible Dart Frog Chytrid immunity being researched



## Imperialterrib (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I watched a video online on how scientist are working on developing a dart frog immunity solution by studying the skin keratin cells on African Clawed Frogs. Does anybody have any further detail about this?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Imperialterrib said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I watched a video online on how scientist are working on developing a dart frog immunity solution by studying the skin keratin cells on African Clawed Frogs. Does anybody have any further detail about this?


link to video?


----------

